# Cali Med User and grower wondering about laws



## nbid (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello friends. A month ago I got my green card and have built up my room and I am ready to grow. Yesterday at work a friend came to me and said their mom called and said the cops were at their house asking questions. This friend also just got the card and built a room. 

Now I know we all say things like "Don't answer the door", "Don't let them in"... . This is all fine and Dandy but I'd like to hear from people who did get hassled and what did they do or say that helped or hurt them. I'm doing everything I can to follow California's Medical marijuana Laws for growing but my county isn't as supportive as other counties. 

What paper work should I have besides my  Dr.'s recommendation? Should I keep it with the grow room at all times?

Do any of you have any concrete advice from your experience that could help the rest of us?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

I keep a document up in my grow room from my dr that states I am allowed 6 pounds and a certain # of plants...same with hubby. I am discreet. I dont smoke in the front yard. I dont have people in and out. I avoid telling people about it..serious on that one. I have 1 friend who knows..and he grows too..even that is a liability..we stick to our numbers. dont make the neighbores mad..no parties or fights to draw cops attention..watch the smells and lights..electric use etc. I would be very polite if they showed up but without a warrant no entry...I would be willing to show my med card... also I dont keep a scale in the house or anything that would look like im saleing pot. good luck!


----------

